# Help!!!



## codecrazy (Oct 26, 2009)

My doctor is billing 99211 with dx V25.49 for a depo shot.  This is denying.  Any ideas how to correct this?


----------



## jackjones62 (Oct 26, 2009)

What's being denied? 99211 or the depo shot? or both?

Jennfer 
CT ENT


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 26, 2009)

You do not bill a 99211 to give an injection you are to use the injection admin code with the j codes, If the reason for the injection is preventive then the denial is probably due to coverage for contraception.  Many carriers do not provide this coverage.


----------



## codecrazy (Oct 26, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you for helping me out so quickly.  You Rock!


----------



## bonnyr (Nov 20, 2009)

Try billing the administration of the medication, I/M injection #96372, and the Depo itself, J1055.  Also if your reimbursement is less than your aquisition cost, try appealing the reimb. rate with a copy of your invoice showing actual cost.
Bonny


----------

